# Nikki~How is Petunia today??



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]How is Petunia today? Has the swelling gone down?




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I pray it has, how are you holding up, I know this must be so stressful on you. Hang in there, we are all praying for you and Petunia to make it through this![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Michele[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Petunia, is still about the same doesn't seem to be any worse so that's good. her swelling has not gone down any that i can tell but she did poop a little this morning. it was painful to watch her try to push and she moaned an awful sounding bray, all for a couple nuggets :no: . i can't imagine i would feel much like going if i looked like that either. i am offering her water every 15 or 20 minutes. i wish she would drink more. i am giong to wait for awhile and give her another fleet and she will have more corn oil on her dinner. i have to go find more straw, i want to make sure she has lots of cushion. i wish there was more i could do. i feel kinda numb today...i just keep looking at her thinking now she has no one. she is my only donkey and this baby was going to be her donkey friend to stay here with us "forever". i know there is nothing i can change now but it still hurts to think if she makes it through she will be alone still. sorry to get off track i just have a million things running through my head. thanks for asking Michele.[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Nik...just the fact she is pooping is good !

Means her gut is working...that is very good news.

Remember...you are doing everything that you can for her....Tunia knows that too.

Everyday will be better for her.

If she is bagging up...that should go away in 3-4 days (with Fawn it did)

Hang in there my friend...Hugs to you and Tunia.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'm so glad to hear that she's not any worse today. And pooping is always good. Don't worry about her being alone. That's easily remedied by getting her a friend later on. Right now, we just need to get her better. Please give her another kiss for me.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

i feel like an echo but poop is good, not being any worse is good... she knows you are doing your best for her... and don't worry about a friend till later, there are always options.

so so sorry about your pretty baby girl :no:

i know you are a basket case, i was too. how is Zada??


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Nikki, Glad to hear she is passing manure, What does the vet think, I bet she will come around if the swelling goes down, there has to be a way to get the swelling down, What did they say about steriods? Also as I posted on the other thread, I keep thinking maybe some ointment like Peperation H or something would help........I mean I know it isn't hemorroids, but it is suppose to bring relief, and help shrinking tissues.......just a thought....I know that has to hurt....



Hang in there, If she is eating and drinking, hopefully she will start to improve, is she able to pass urine? Hang in there, we are all praying for her to recover.



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]the vet said to try cold packs and i am going to try that in a bit, i have such a headache i have to keep laying down for a minute so i can funtion a little. good idea, i will ask about the preperation H sounds like it couldn't hurt. about Zada, well my mother took her to her house for the day yesterday and today i haven't let her go to the barn. i haven't told her anything but i have to soon, she keeps asking why i'm sad, and i know it's not good for her to see me upset like i am. i want to say i know i shouldn't be concerned about a pal for Tunia but i can't help but think about it when that's what the plan was for her and her baby :no: . i guess i just think to much. thank you everyone for being here and caring, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

I wish I could be there to help you, I know how hard it is to function when you are stressed and have a bad headache, you can barely move, and the worrying on top of it is not helping.........



:



:



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

Nikki, I am so glad to hear she has pooped! :aktion033: You sure can tell we are a caring close group on this forum when we all get excited over poop! GIve her time the swelling will go down. Prep H sounds like a good idea but before you put ANYTHING on talk to you vet. Chemical type products that are made for humans (or animals) are meant to be put on intact skin (hope you know what I mean there) but if you take that same product and put it on mucosal tissue, which would be the exposed lining of the prolapse, even the smallest amount can become like a poison.( If your by yourself , with no vet around.... the only thing that should really touch that tissue is sterile saline, and clean fresh water, until a vet can make it out ASAP) Its because alot of these products can be absorbed directly into the jennys bloodstream thru that prolapsed lining. How much is she drinking? You can add pedealyte (Ohh~~ I always spell that wrong, but you know the stuff for kids!) plain yogurt is good for them too. Tunia, we're all here praying for you~~ your Mommy (Nik)needs you! Nikki, you take care of yourself too~~ you have been thru so much in such a short time. Ce


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes please ask you vet before trying anything, I am just throwing out suggestions..........I am just trying to think what can help with swelling, and am not a vet by no means!


----------



## Chico (Mar 23, 2007)

Nikki,

I've been thining of you and your sweetie. =-( I'm glad something sorta positive happened. I'm new to donkeys, less than a year. But, I am a mom and have some ideas. It's worth a try maybe. First, has she come into milk? If so, could you "milk" her? Nursing is supposed to help everything pull in after a baby. What about Butte? I know people can take tylenol for up to seven days to reduce swelling and pain. If you use cold packs use frozen peas in the bag instead. The bag hugs areas better and stays colder longer. Make sure you wrap it with a tea towel or something. As for the nerve damage, can you massage her back, hips and legs? It's one way to make sure the nerves know her legs and hips are back there still. How about when she's in her cargo net to move her legs slightly like she's swimming or something? I have to think the exercise and movement would be good. And lastly, can you share an animal of some sort for a companion? If not, hook up a radio in her stall when you can't sit with her. How about a bigger stuffed toy? Maybe weird, but heck I'd try anything to save my babies. There has got to be someone who can help! If all else fails buy a friend of a different breed.

chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, I really like Chico's idea about the stuffed animal. If it even helped her mentally just a little, that would be an improvement! It's worth a try if Zada's got an big old one. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Tough situation with telling Zada. I guess the truth is the best thing, but it's still going to be hard. She might cowgirl up and take it better than you think. I sure hope so. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I love you girl, you're handling all of this a lot better than I would be... I hope your headache goes away real soon. ttys, Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]thank you for all the prayers and kind words...toninght Petunia is not doing so well. noon was the last time she took a sip of anything. she did pass a small amout of manure this morning also but that was the last of anything. she won't eat hay but of coarse will eat the grain w/ her meds. in it. i talked to the vet and Petunia had a shot of steriods yesterday and i have other shot to give her tomorrow. She only sits up to eat grain and lays herself back down when she's done. i want to try a mash to get some water into her but not sure what to use, i don't have any beet pulp and the feed store is closed. i will get some in the morning. [/SIZE]*


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Chico, thank you, i hadn't read your post before i wrote the last one. those are great ideas and i am going to look for a "friend" for right now. the vet did give her a shot of steriod yesterday and i have to pick up another in the morning to give her. that is suppossed to help w/ the swelling. i think i am repeating myself



: sorry. i am a mess i guess. i am going out to sit w/ her for a bit and tie her legs w/ a clean pair of panyhose. i will post later, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

Nikki, Did you see Bonnie's post on the main forum??? She is willing to do a reading on Petunia!! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*Hey...she's eating grain...thats good !*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*When E'ore was sick ...he was hardly eating/drinking ...he hardly had any gut sounds at all.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*We were told to give him hay that had been soaked in water and grain that was wet as well...they even advised diluted apple juice added to it. We also gave him Gatorade every half hour with a turkey baster..gave him as much as he would take without getting really mad at us. (the turkey baster worked real well) *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*We eventually hooked him up to an IV. Dehydration can happen so fast. You might suggest it to the Vet...getting her hooked up to some fluids. It will also help flush her system out too through peeing & pooping. She might really perk up too. It can't hurt. Don't worry about the procedure..they wrap it so secure (I was so afraid that he would rip it out...but they hard wired it in him pretty good)*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*I'ts just a thought? Sending prayers ~ hugs & positive healing thoughts*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Wish I could take that nasty headache away from you too.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Mar 23, 2007)

Nikki, Could you get some childs Pedialite, maybe apple flavored and sit by her and syringe it into her mouth? Donna once saved a foal like this, sat with it all night long and all day and just kept slowly syringing it in.

Oh, I just read the thread here before mine, all good advice, if she could be hooked up to an IV, that would sure help. What does your vet say or think?


----------



## Chico (Mar 23, 2007)

The apple juice idea sounds like a winner! I used the force feeding and water thing with our cat a few months back. The kitty hated it but he's still here. Like mentioned, it was an all day/night thing for 24 hrs. Maybe husband can help? I don't know how you'ed do it with a donkey, but with a cat I opened his mouth by forcing a finger on top of his tongue and holding it down. I put the "squirter" behind the back of his tongue and squirted in short bursts so he could swallow between shots. It does feel mean.... I also like the idea of soaking grain/hay in fluid. Stress creates nasty headaches. =-( Make sure you eat.

Hang in there.

chico


----------

